# Paris-Roubaix Picks



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Nobody has a P-R picks thread started?

Provisional start list here:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/paris-roubaix-start-list-1


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ballan.

...there, top that.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Ballan. Supported by Big George
> 
> ...there, top that.


 Ballan falters and George wins it! Now top that.:thumbsup:


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Ballan.
> 
> ...there, top that.



Nuyens. He is obviously the only rider who knows how to race smart.  
Cancellara will take it this time, and it will be Cancellara vs. Boonen, with Hushovd, Flecha, Ballan being major animators.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd love to see Flecha take it.

Big George big _meh_.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would really like to see George Hincapie win, but that's pretty unlikely.
I think if Thor Hushovd could win in the rainbow jersey, that would be cool.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Garmin to win the field sprint (but it won't be for the win).

Cancellara FTW


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm pulling for Flecha ... but I have been for years with limited success.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm guessing the tactics play out in a similar manner to last week, lots of marking. My bet is Hushovd.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

ohh laalalalalalalala.....CANCELLARA!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

ronbo613 said:


> I would really like to see George Hincapie win, but that's pretty unlikely.
> I think if Thor Hushovd could win in the rainbow jersey, that would be cool.


Wouldn't it be awesome if Hincapie won? He has as good shot as in previous years, which is to say, very, very low chance. But he was 6th in Flanders and if Nuyens can win Flanders, why can't Hincapie win PR?

Hushovd winning in rainbow would be great too.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Poor Sparticus is going to have to play it smarter this time. If it comes down to a sprint I'm picking Boonen or Goss. I think Fabian is a marked man and doesn't have (much) of a team to support him like Boonen or even Ballan/Hincapie do.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i cant wait to watch the strategy and tactics unfold here. after last weeks monument, i am certain teams have re-thought what they did (cough, garmin, cough). if boonen hadnt been boxed, his rabbit run to bait cancellara might have worked to bridge himself and fanian up the chavanel. the three could have worked to get distance, with qs not pulling much. crazy idea, i know. but it almost seemed like that was the plan to me. why bridge the competation to your own man? because they wont expect it!

seriously, though, anything can happen. i still believe spartacus will win, but i thought that last week. and its fun to look through the others in the field. i would love to seen lars boom bring it, and leukemans might have a shot, albeit a long one.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Fabulous Enchilada solo.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Thor
Boonen
Cancellara


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dayum I'm looking forward to this race. Anyone know what the weather is meant to be like? 

Greipel
Goss
Cancellara


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait, Lance isn't racing? 

Seriously though, after last week's letdown (and less than stellar tactics), it's hard to pick against Cancellara. Unfortunately he's a marked man, and we see how that worked against him last week.

Sentimental pick? Big George, obviously. Would absolutely love to see Hincapie cross the line with his arms in the air.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

1. langeveld
2. chavenal
3. flecha

not going with any of the real favorites because after flanders there's a tangible amount of animosity between the squads, so that may favor an in-form longer shot.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Want Thor - Expect Fabian - Hoping for an Upset!


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Quinziato. My sentimental favorite is Guesdon.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Cancellara vs Boonen*

I'd love to see them make a break for it together and share the load or see who can break who and let that duo run it in for the last 12kms. That would be a show. If everyone keeps hammering at each other, it could happen:yikes: Well that's what I'd like to see. Should be a great show to see who wins the rock.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Hincapie, Goss and Thomas

I'm going with sentimental. Cancellera, Boonen and Thor are the clear favourites


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

*Chavanel*

He was so good last week and uber pissed about barely missing the win. If Quick Step lets him ride, he takes it.

Some here are saying Cancellara can't do it because he's a marked man. I disagree. He was marked at Flanders and still rode away twice.

1. Chavanel
2. Someone no one expects - I can't say who.
3. Boonen in the group sprint.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've said before:

If George is 88 years old and has to be carried to the start line and put on his bike, I'm still going to cheer for him in this race. 

My other sentimental favorites are Chavanel and Thor. 

Fabian is going to have a harder time getting away. I'm not exactly cheering for him right now. I don't know with Boonen; he has been inconsistent but I think he still has what it takes to win. 

Ballan looks good but he said that George is faster than him so I expect him to be working for George. 

There will be a bunch sprint way behind the winners and Tyler Farrar will win it.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

What's with all these Goss picks last week and this week. No, disrespect he won a monument, but one that sprinters have a chance at.
I suppose he'll win Liege-Bastogne-Liege too.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

peter584 said:


> What's with all these Goss picks last week and this week. No, disrespect he won a monument, but one that sprinters have a chance at.
> I suppose he'll win Liege-Bastogne-Liege too.


Mainly for sh*ts and grins


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*agreed*

why were folks picking Goss last week?
P-R never finishes in a field sprint
I'll root for George
I think Boonen will outfox Fabian in payback


----------



## mjones68 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rollin is gonna be on the podium.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Pozzato. Make a move for once, Pipo.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Boonen gets his 4th. The strongest man in the race burnt some matches last week in getting 3rd and won't be able to ride away from them all, much as I'd like to see it. 

Robbie McEwen twittered that there'll be hot and dry conditions, so perhaps we'll see an unexpected rider win.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

pretender said:


> I'd love to see Flecha take it.
> 
> Big George big _meh_.



Flecha? Pffft... Yeah right.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

SRV said:


> He was so good last week and uber pissed about barely missing the win. If Quick Step lets him ride, he takes it.
> 
> Some here are saying Cancellara can't do it because he's a marked man. I disagree. He was marked at Flanders and still rode away twice.
> 
> ...



If anything, Cancellara's form with have waned since Flanders.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> why were folks picking Goss last week?
> P-R never finishes in a field sprint
> I'll root for George
> I think Boonen will outfox Fabian in payback


I concur. I suspect Chacellara's form is waning. I'm looking at Boonen and Chavanel. I hope BMC is as good for Hincapie as they were in Flanders.


----------



## frankmx (Mar 13, 2011)

1.cancelarra
2.langeveld
3.flecha


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

1. Cancellara
2. Boonen
3. Hincapie

Though, I would really like to see George put this one behind him.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

TerminatorX91 said:


> I concur. I suspect Chacellara's form is waning. I'm looking at Boonen and Chavanel. I hope BMC is as good for Hincapie as they were in Flanders.


your're dreaming. if cancellara doesnt win it wont be because of a lack of form. maintaining his peak over three races in three weeks isnt a problem. if he doesnt win tomorrow it'll be because of a tactical fark up (and therefore could be anyone's win) or someone else had a stormer (boonen or thor).


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*Weather*



tober1 said:


> Dayum I'm looking forward to this race. Anyone know what the weather is meant to be like?


Warm and dry (about 20c) with slight breeze from the South East - that's the forecast.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*I like your picks*

It would be so cool to see big George pull it out. I'd love to see him motor off the front. I thought he had it that year his handle bars broke off in his hands. I felt so bad for him. I have the dvd from 2001 were he got hammered by DomoFrites and got the flat in Arenburg. Those things were hard to watch. Goes to show what a team sport it is even though he was the strongest that day. But alas, he's a bit old. Here's to having one more glory day in those legs. Cheers George.....




Dajianshan said:


> 1. Cancellara
> 2. Boonen
> 3. Hincapie
> 
> Though, I would really like to see George put this one behind him.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

With Roubaix, George the the Chicago Cubs of pro cycling.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

evs said:


> I have the dvd from 2001 were he got hammered by DomoFrites and got the flat in Arenburg


He would have got even more hammered if Boonen hadn't been with him that day...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*actually Boonen*



Unica said:


> He would have got even more hammered if Boonen hadn't been with him that day...


wasn't with George the year Domo FF gave him the 1-2-3 (2001) Mapei also did it to him in 1999 
The year George went into the drink Johann Museeuw was on a solo break (2002)


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Three choices: Baden Cooke, Garaint Thomas and Sylvain Chavenel


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*Dohhhhhh*



atpjunkie said:


> wasn't with George the year Domo FF gave him the 1-2-3 (2001) Mapei also did it to him in 1999
> The year George went into the drink Johann Museeuw was on a solo break (2002)


Obviously having a senior moment (and this morning's ride was hard!). :blush2:


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

1. Luekemens 
2. Cancallara
3. Boonen
4. Thomas


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

nathanbal said:


> your're dreaming. if cancellara doesnt win it wont be because of a lack of form. maintaining his peak over three races in three weeks isnt a problem. if he doesnt win tomorrow it'll be because of a tactical fark up (and therefore could be anyone's win) or someone else had a stormer (boonen or thor).



Then Boonen must dreaming too.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bruised-boonen-sees-early-selection-in-paris-roubaix


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Outside choices Lars Boom to win and Geraint Thomas for a place.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

My picks due to luck as much as form:
Boonen
Flecha 
Hincapie
Hushvod


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I heard Boonen*

got a tad banged up in Wednesdays crash, hope he's okay for tomorrow


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

The beautiful thing is that it is so dang wide open this year!
I'll be pullin for George, and then Flecha. 
My tops
1. Cancellara
2. Thomas
3. Boonen
4. Hushovd
5. Flecha
6. Big George
7. Pozzatto


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

It would be sweet if George could finally pick up a win here in the twilight of his career, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

De Mayer.


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

cccmmmmooooonn BOONEN!!


----------

